# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Hồ sơ kẻ giết 3 người giữa trung tâm Sài Gòn

## quynhmai1893

*Hồ sơ kẻ giết 3 người giữa trung tâm Sài Gòn*Trong cuộc gặp gỡ báo chí gần đây, Đại tá Phan Anh Minh – Phó Giám đốc Công an TP. HCM – cũng phải nhìn nhận rằng, thời gian vừa qua tại địa bàn TP. HCM liên tiếp xảy ra nhiều vụ trọng án xuất phát từ những lý do vụn vặt, nhiều nhất vẫn là va chạm giao thông rút hung khí giết người dã man giữa phố, mà vấn đề phòng ngừa loại tội phạm… “bỗng dưng gây án” là điều không thể?
>>cuoi 24h
Một ví dụ mới nhất là vụ Cơ quan CSĐT Công an TP. HCM vừa hoàn tất kết luận điều tra, đề nghị truy tố 3 đối tượng có liên quan đến vụ giết người dã man trên đường Cống Quỳnh, Quận 1 xảy ra đúng 1 năm trước mà đến nay nhiều người dân khi nói đến vẫn còn… kinh hãi.
*Giết người chỉ vì … va quệt giao thông*
>>boi tinh yeu
Sau gần 1 năm điều tra, mới đây vào tháng 8-2011 Viện KSND TP. HCM đã có đã ban hành cáo trạng truy tố 3 người có liên quan đến vụ trọng án xảy ra trên đường Cống Quỳnh, Quận 1 từng gây xôn xao dư luận một thời gian. Nguyễn Quốc Tân (SN 1989, ngụ tại đường Trần Xuân Soạn, khu phố 4, phường Tân Hưng, Quận 7, TP. HCM) bị truy tố về tội “giết người” khi ra tay sát hại 2 người và làm 1 người khác trọng thương chỉ vì va quệt giao thông nhỏ nhặt. Nguyễn Văn Út (SN 1981, ngụ tại đường Lê Văn Lương, phường Tân Quy, Quận 7, TP. HCM) cũng dính tội “che giấu tội phạm”. Riêng 1 người khác đã thoát khỏi lưỡi dao sắc lạnh của Nguyễn Quốc Tân nhưng bị thương tật vĩnh viễn 41% là Phạm Hoàng Đình Hùng (SN 1983, ngụ tại Quận 3, TP. HCM). Hùng bị truy tố về tội “Gây rối trật tự công cộng” vì cũng có hành vi vi phạm nghiêm trọng dẫn đến hậu quả là Tân điên cuồng giết người giữa phố.
>>hai hoai linh
Người viết còn nhớ, thời điểm ngay sau khi Nguyễn Quốc Tân sa lưới, khi gặp tại trụ sở Phòng CSĐT Tội phạm về Trật tự xã hội (PC45) Công an TP. HCM, một người phụ nữ trẻ nước mắt giàn giụa. Đó là bạn gái của Tân, chung sống với Tân như vợ chồng và thời điểm Tân sa lưới thì 2 người có được 1 đứa con chung mới 7 tháng tuổi. Người đàn bà ấy chẳng biết nói gì, cứ ôm mẹ chồng, tức bà Lệ Thị Huệ mà cả hai cùng khóc nức nở.
>>gia vang truc tuyen
Điều đau đớn nhất trong vụ án chính là trường hợp của Nguyễn Văn Út. Thời điểm xảy ra vụ án kinh hoàng thì Út là người nhờ Tân chở đến bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1 (trên đường Lý Thái Tổ, Quận 10, TP. HCM) thăm con của Út đang nằm bệnh viện điều trị bệnh viêm phổi. Những người thân của Út rất bàng hoàng khi Út bị cơ quan công an bắt giữ. Trước đây Út từng dính vào 2 tiền án “Lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản” và “Trộm cắp tài sản”. Khi ra tù Út thề với gia đình sẽ làm lại cuộc đời. Nhưng vì không kiếm được công việc ổn định nên Út phụ vợ, mở một tiệm hủ tiếu lề đường. Trong thời gian này Út quen và kết thân với Tân – một người bạn gặp trong các cuộc nhậu. Mặc dù trong khi Tân gây án, Út đã cố can ngăn nhưng bất lực và sau khi vụ án xảy ra, Út đã cố tình che giấu cho Tân, cùng Tân lẩn trốn đến giây phút cuối cùng trong cuộc truy bắt gắt gao của cơ quan công an.
>>gia do la
Trở lại câu chuyện của Nguyễn Quốc Tân. Mặc dù Tân chưa dính vào tiền án, tiền sự nhưng nhiều người dân vẫn nói Tân có “lý lịch đen”, bởi đối tượng này sinh ra trong một gia đình có … “số má”. Được biết, trước thời điểm Tân gây tội ác khoảng gần 2 năm thì cha ruột của hắn là Nguyễn Văn Lòng (SN 1945, cùng ngụ địa chỉ với Tân) đã sa lưới trong một đường dây làm bằng giả quy mô mà Cơ quan CSĐT Công an TP. HCM triệt phá. Chỉ với vai trò chỉ là một người xe ôm nhưng Lòng câu kết với nhiều cán bộ, lãnh đạo của trường Cao đẳng Giao thông vận tải 3 để làm nhiều loại bằng cấp, chứng chỉ giả như: Bằng thuyền trưởng, máy trưởng của các phương tiện giao thông đường thủy nội địa… hưởng lợi hàng trăm triệu đồng. Trong vụ án này, Nguyễn Văn Lòng bị TAND TP. HCM tuyên án phạt mức án 14 năm tù vì tội “Đưa hối lộ” và “làm giả con dấu, tài liệu của cơ quan Tổ chức Nhà nước”. Ngoài ra, Tân còn có một người em trai có tên thường gọi là Út Điền mà dân địa phương khẳng định là dân anh chị khét tiếng ở đây. Mỗi khi Út Điền nhậu vào thì trở thành nỗi kinh hoàng của người dân trong khu phố. Bản thân Nguyễn Quốc Tân trước đây từng làm ở một công ty bảo vệ chuyên nghiệp. Tuy nhiên vì chê công việc nặng nhọc, đồng lương ít ỏi không đủ tiêu xài nên Tân nghỉ ở nhà. Đó là thời điểm trước khi xảy ra vụ trọng án chấn động dư luận khoảng 1 tháng.
>>chung khoan
*Bảy ngày đêm truy lùng sát thủ*
Khi chạy ngang qua cầu Rạch Bàng, trên đường Lê Văn Lương, phường Tân Quy, Quận 7 thì tình cờ Tân gặp Út. Lúc này Út có nhờ Tân chở đến Bệnh Viện Nhi Đồng 1 để chăm sóc con của Út đang nằm trị bệnh tại đây. Đang lưu thông trên đường Cống Quỳnh, Quận 1 thì xe của Tân suýt xảy ra va chạm với xe của Nguyễn Chí Dũng (SN 1984, ngụ tại Quận 3) đi một mình trên xe SH. Cho rằng Dũng “chạy xe… mất dạy” nên Tân buông tiếng chửi thề nhưng vẫn tiếp tục đi tiếp. Không ngờ Dũng cùng quay lại cùng với 2 người bạn đi trên một xe SH khác là Nguyễn Minh Đức (SN 1983, ngụ tại Quận 8) và Phạm Hoàng Đình Hùng (SN 1983, ngụ tại Quận 3) đẻ chặn đầu xe, nói chuyện phải quấy với Tân.
>>tin tuc
Trong khi vụ án đang trong quá trình khẩn trương điều tra thì một thông tin quý giá tưởng chừng vụ án được kết thúc nhanh gọn. Đó là nguồn tin mật báo về 2 thanh niên đi trên một xe Nouvo, cũng 1 người dáng thấp đậm, 1 người dáng cao trong lúc ngồi nhậu là ngà say đã tự thú rằng mình là hung thủ gây ra vụ án mạng trên. Ngay lập tức, cả hai nghi can nói trên bị “mời” về Trụ sở Công an Quận 1 để lấy lời khai. Thế nhưng khi vừa tỉnh rượu thì cả hai lí nhí thừa nhận, vì rượu vào, thích chứng tỏ bản lĩnh , thích “lấy số má giang hồ” nên “nổ” nhận đại chính là hung thủ gây án. Khi cho người nhân chứng nhận dạng thì họ xác nhận, 2 người này không phải là hung thủ gây án.
Tuy nhiên, những người thân của Tân đều khai báo, không biết Tân đi đâu. Lúc này các trinh sát vẫn nắm được thông tin quan trọng là, Tân vẫn đang giữ mối liên lạc với gia đình, đặc biệt là với mẹ con Oanh – Nhựt. Qua đấu tranh cuối cùng Nhựt cũng khai báo thêm nhiều thông tin quý giá. Lần theo từng nguồn thông tin thì đến 6 giờ sáng ngày 14-8-2011, các trinh sát mà chủ công là trinh sát Công an Quận 1 đã bắt giữ được Tân khi đối tượng này đang lẩn trốn tại một khu nhà trọ công nhân ở TX. Dĩ An, tỉnh Bình Dương. Đến sáng cùng ngày, các trinh sát bắt gọn được Nguyễn Văn Út ngay khi hắn có mặt để chăm sóc đứa con đang trên giường bệnh. Một tình cảnh mà các trinh sát cũng thấy chạnh lòng, tuy nhiên, dù ở hoàn cảnh như thế nào thì pháp luật cũng phải được thực thi.

----------

